# Masks good for protection agents legionaries



## upstateprepper (Nov 15, 2012)

My wife works in Brooklyn as a director of homeless shelters. With the recent outbreak of legionaries ( suspicious wide spread in such a short time) I am looking for the appropriate mask for her to have. Any suggestions?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Any kind of decent respiratory mask like a N-95, N-99, or N-100 will block the small water droplets that contain the bacteria. Even a painter's mask that blocks direct access to the nose and mouth should work. If you've ever seen the paper masks the Chinese or Japanese wear during the SARS scares, that's really all you need.
http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/legionnaires-disease/pages/introduction.aspx


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

One of the ways legionaries is transmitted is through the water system. The hot water does not get hot enough to kill the disease then it is inhaled through the steam of the shower. The coughs and sneezes help pass it along.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Many years back, the 1980's, there was an outbreak of Legionella in a small town in Louisiana from water misters at a grocery store that weren't being cleaned properly. Amazing the old stuff that still finds it's way back around. And N-95 masks are used for active TB suspected patients in hospitals.

edit - here's a link if anyone is interested:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1552203


----------

